# Lee Feeling The Pressure



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Free agents can begin contract negotiations July 1 and some are feeling the pressure.
> 
> "It's is a high-pressure time," [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2772"]David Lee[/URL] tells the New York Post.
> "There already been a lot of interest," Lee said. "There's definitely a bunch of teams very interested. It's a matter of how serious that interest is and what the Knicks want to do about it. ... It's up to Donnie Walsh and my agent to figure out what's going on." The newspaper reports Portland has the strongest interest in Lee, followed by Detroit.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

I would too, because he isn't worth 10 million a year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Absolutely Agree Kitty. If he were to settle for less I wouldn't mind keeping him around but he isn't worth 10 Mil a year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> David Lee walked through a hard rain yesterday at an NBA function at the South Street Seaport in possibly his last public appearance as a Knick. Portland will be Lee's strongest suitor. Detroit, with cap room, has interest, too. Lee declined to say whether he'll be in the Rose City July 1 for a recruiting trip. "I haven't discussed it," Lee said. Portland likely has to work out a sign-and-trade with the Knicks to get the 6-foot-9 power forward. Lee is expected to command between $7-10 million per year on an offer sheet, which the Knicks can match. If he gets an offer sheet at the spectrum's high end, Donnie Walsh is prepared to trade Lee or let him go with the idea of preserving 2010 cap space.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/06212009/sports/knicks/lees_career_reaches_high_pressure_time_175310.htm

Add Eddie Curry, or Jefferies to the deal if they really want Lee. :evil:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

7-10? BYE! I wouldn't be surprised if a team threw a big contract at him in hopes the knicks would match.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What do you think he is worth ?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HA... after seeing this, forget everything I said about paying him whatever to keep him. He's not worth that.

NY still shouldn't pick Hill though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

what do other guys that put up those kinds of numbers make?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

We all love Lee and would hate to see him go. But I think consensus is that he's a 7.5-9 mill player right now.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*David Lee is a very high valuable player in the NBA b/c he is a fan-favorite and a complimentary-team player where ever he goes.* 

The Knicks should keep him for two more seasons to help mold our 8th pick Jordan Hil into the true double-double player he is....while winning games doing it. 

Something from Realgm, which is logical under a new regime that's rebuilding a team which will "TRADE" u within 2 to 3 years. 

If David Lee wants an average of $10 million per season then the contract would look like this (with max 10.5% raises) for the Knicks :

6 years :

$7,920,795
$8,752,478
$9,584,162
$10,415,845
$11,247,529
$12,079,212
----------------
$60,000,022

5 years :

$8,264,470
$9,132,239
$10,000,009
$10,867,778
$11,735,547
----------------
$50,000,044


For another team it's only a max 8% raise and 5 years so the offer would look like this :
$8,620,690
$9,310,345
$10,000,000
$10,689,656
$11,379,311
---------------
$50,000,002


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is the worst defender in the league at whatever position he plays. He accounts for quite a few knick losses. He basically gets the points and rebounds a good team would get anyway.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

croco said:


> What do you think he is worth ?



The Cav-Fans did not think Boozer or Varegao was worth $10M per. 
After lastseason being Lee being the only Bigman in the rotation for 82 games after Zach left.....he is do $10M to $12M per (just for last season alone).


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

Tom said:


> He is the worst defender in the league at whatever position he plays. He accounts for quite a few knick losses. He basically gets the points and rebounds a good team would get anyway.



There is a long list of bad defenders that make $10M and more. 
Lee is poor at man to man defense but how many other players is in the same boat? before Dantoni arrived Lee's hustle defense lead to alot of steals but that is never mentioned. 
I hav'nt seen the Knicks play defense since headcoach Chaney was calling the shots. 

*U talking about one player when the headcoach Dantoni is no longer coaching in Phoenix b/c he have NO Defensive formular...*


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He steps out to nowhere and slowly...atleast commit to somebody.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tom said:


> He is the worst defender in the league at whatever position he plays. He accounts for quite a few knick losses. He basically gets the points and rebounds a good team would get anyway.


OMG a Tom sighting on the Knicks board. lol The GOP will not be happy about this. :laugh:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> After lastseason being Lee being the only Bigman in the rotation for 82 games after Zach left.....he is do $10M to $12M per (just for last season alone).


I hope this is some type of joke....Lee may be the worst PF,C defender in the whole league. The knicks should offer him 7mil per, if he doesnt want it he can walk.

You have one of the leagues worst defenders in Lee, and the leagues dumbest player in Nate. They can both take a hike for all I care.:evil:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> OMG a Tom sighting on the Knicks board. lol The GOP will not be happy about this. :laugh:



Change Fever!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm a big supporter of a sign and trade for David Lee and Nate Robinson. Now, if the Warriors weren't *****es and let us grab Steph Curry and a couple other of their prospects we might have something, lol.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

Truknicksfan said:


> I hope this is some type of joke....Lee may be the worst PF,C defender in the whole league. The knicks should offer him 7mil per, if he doesnt want it he can walk.
> 
> You have one of the leagues worst defenders in Lee, and the leagues dumbest player in Nate. They can both take a hike for all I care.:evil:



The Knicks will be a 23 win team next season if they dont resign Nate & Lee.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I'm a big supporter of a sign and trade for David Lee and Nate Robinson. Now, if the Warriors weren't *****es and let us grab Steph Curry and a couple other of their prospects we might have something, lol.


Ditto.



> The Knicks will be a 23 win team next season if they dont resign Nate & Lee.


Disagree, I will take that bet any day of the week. If we do a sign and trade and recieve assests in return, we'll be fine. If Lee just walks, then that will hurt. (Nate wont hurt much at all)


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

Truknicksfan said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> Disagree, I will take that bet any day of the week. If we do a sign and trade and recieve assests in return, we'll be fine. If Lee just walks, then that will hurt. (Nate wont hurt much at all)


A sign and trade will get u what? 
the next team garbage players or another contract added that goes past the 2010 season. 

Who will u get to replace Lee's double-double, and Nates speed, energy, and peremeter shooting. Do not say Hill & Douglas b/c they need Lee & Nate tutorship during their rookie season. 
Plus the average rookie playingtime has always been 12 to 24 minutes per game. 

So look to have a 20 to 30 win team next season without Nate or Lee. 
I was nice this time b/c of Duhon, Chandler, and a healthy Curry in the low post.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

these players need to be realistic. just take the most reasonable offer they can get. worst you can do is overvalue yourself and turning down good offers. just look at what happened to latrell spreewell and bonzi wells. they had good contract offers, turned them down thinking they're worth more, and never got a half decent contract again. andersen varejao also stalled for a big contract but never got that contract he wanted in the end.

david lee has to be delusional if he thinks he's worth 10 mil. he's worth slightly more than the MLE.


----------

